# Paycheck Baits Repo Man



## Jim (May 12, 2010)

The Vixens are back! This is great topwater lure! Hopefully it has not changed.

https://www.thehookuptackle.com/product-details.php?Category=Topwater&Manufacturer=Paycheck%20Baits&Product=Repo%20Man


----------



## juggernoob (May 12, 2010)

Fixed the link for you. Have you been out fishing yet?

https://www.thehookuptackle.com/pro...&Manufacturer=Paycheck Baits&Product=Repo Man


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> Fixed the link for you. Have you been out fishing yet?
> 
> https://www.thehookuptackle.com/pro...&Manufacturer=Paycheck Baits&Product=Repo Man



No not yet!.....Well trout fishing at the local gun club only. I am hoping to get out this saturday...bank beating it at Jordan Pond in Shrewsbury while my son has Baseball practice.


----------



## juggernoob (May 13, 2010)

Jim said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed the link for you. Have you been out fishing yet?
> ...



Cool, looks like a nice spot. Let me know if you want to meet up.


----------

